# Cryptocoryne tissue culture



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

I've updated my blog on the latest status of my tissue culture experiements with Cryptocoryne.

Earlier this year I'd posted a number of blog entries documenting my efforts of trying to propagate Cryptocoryne via tissue culture. It's been quite a learning experience so far and I really do enjoy doing tissue culture at home. Although it seemed tedious at first, with practice and experience, I can go through a set of exercises pretty quickly now.

One of my more successful efforts was trying to propagate C. nurii invitro using seeds to initiate the culture. The seeds proved very easy to sterilize and I had zero contamination and near 100% successful germination of the seeds. However, I did manage to destroy a number of seeds when trying to insert them just under the surface of the gel - which by inexperience I'd prepared to be a little too hard. Lesson learnt!










More on my blog...
http://kryptokoryne.aquaticscape.com/2009/09/13/cryptocoryne-tissue-culture/


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

I'm hellish impressed. Nice job.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Thanks! Its been quite fun doing this thus far!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Amazing! You're the man!


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Wow this is really nice. So were these plants started from a "seed"?

-Orlando


----------



## ferchu22 (Oct 27, 2007)

Great pictures and info Ghazanfar! You aren't using laminar flow cabinet, are you?
Have you had success with crypts meristems? 

Regards


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

I have grown crypts in culture with meristems - C. noritoi, C. ciliata and also Lagenandra meeboldi.

No laminar flow cabinet - yet


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Nice work! I'd love to see your procedure and media formula. I've been thinking of trying tissue culture for some time now but haven't found the time yet to read through my tissue culture book.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Why do they keep dividing? Is there a hormone in the substrate that does that?


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Zapins said:


> Nice work! I'd love to see your procedure and media formula. I've been thinking of trying tissue culture for some time now but haven't found the time yet to read through my tissue culture book.


I'm planning to document it in an easy to understand manner - look for it on my blog in the upcoming few weeks.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

rs79 said:


> Why do they keep dividing? Is there a hormone in the substrate that does that?


Yep - there's a hormone in the media that suppresses root growth and encourages division.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

This is really interesting. Thanks for posting and will follow your blog to get updates on these.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

HoustonFishFanatic said:


> This is really interesting. Thanks for posting and will follow your blog to get updates on these.


Speaking of blog updates - you need to update your blog and show us some pictures of your setup/plants


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Ghazanfar Ghori said:


> I'm planning to document it in an easy to understand manner - look for it on my blog in the upcoming few weeks.


Ahhh I can hardly wait! I'll be setting up several tissue cultures as soon as you tell us your secrets....


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Ghazanfar Ghori said:


> Speaking of blog updates - you need to update your blog and show us some pictures of your setup/plants


The plants are growing great. I will try to take some pic and update the blog later. Its been really crazy at work. The plants are growing lush but have not spotted a spathe in a while.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Hey again, I've just gone ahead and bought some IAA (indole-3-acetic acid), and NAA (1-naphthaleneacetic acid), agar, and murashige and skoog's growing media, along with 30x 6oz baby food jars for culturing. I'm hoping to get everything together by next tuesday. 

Do you have any tips for how to keep things sterile? How do you prevent bacteria/fungus from getting started in your cultures and have you tried growing the plants without agar? They are aquatic so I was thinking that the agar is simply optional.

Are you using IBA or NAA?


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Zapins said:


> Hey again, I've just gone ahead and bought some IAA (indole-3-acetic acid), and NAA (1-naphthaleneacetic acid), agar, and murashige and skoog's growing media, along with 30x 6oz baby food jars for culturing. I'm hoping to get everything together by next tuesday.
> 
> Do you have any tips for how to keep things sterile? How do you prevent bacteria/fungus from getting started in your cultures and have you tried growing the plants without agar? They are aquatic so I was thinking that the agar is simply optional.
> 
> Are you using IBA or NAA?


For crypts, you need BAP, 4ml of 1mg/liter concentration, PPM to help keep the contamination down - and a few more things. I am planning on documenting it all within the next couple of weeks or so - if you can wait - it'll save you time, money and headaches. In the meantime, look at the videos on YouTube by fbt2007 - http://www.youtube.com/user/fbt2007


----------

